# Harmony Remote



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Logitech now has the Bolt in its data base. Does anyone know if the skip feature is implemented and if so what button has been assigned to it. I don't have any shows recorded with the skip feature yet to experiment.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

It's the TiVo remote's green button (which also was available on Roamio profile as well). If your harmony doesn't have the colored buttons, you will have to map the green button to an unused button.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Thank you. I will be recording something tonight so I will be able to try it out. I do have the colored buttons/

Quick 2nd question. How is the fast scanning implemented on the harmony.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dhoward said:


> Thank you. I will be recording something tonight so I will be able to try it out. I do have the colored buttons/
> 
> Quick 2nd question. How is the fast scanning implemented on the harmony.


There aren't any new buttons on the remote, just new function in the Bolt. So the buttons are already there, you just need to figure out what they are called in the Logitech database and map them appropriately onto your Harmony.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

To skip with my harmony ..I just hit channel UP .. works like a charm!!!


----------

